# My Blood Parrot Cichlids



## Gilda (Jun 4, 2012)

Big one is a male who kicks butt ALL the time. His name is Frizz because he keeps his fins frizzed out all the time. The other one I think is a female, but hides from the male. Oh ,and he tries to tear your hand off if you put it in the tank. I think his parents were piranhas !!:rollhappy:


----------



## nikv (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool! Cichlids can be quite aggresive, as you already know. Do you have any other fish in the tank to take some of the heat off the female? One of the tricks that I learned decades ago was to add "dither fish" so that no one fish gets tormented all the time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dither_fish


----------



## Gilda (Jun 4, 2012)

nikv said:


> Cool! Cichlids can be quite aggresive, as you already know. Do you have any other fish in the tank to take some of the heat off the female? One of the tricks that I learned decades ago was to add "dither fish" so that no one fish gets tormented all the time.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dither_fish



I did have Giant Danios but he killed them all when we went on vacation...he harrasses the pleco and the 3 albino catfish. Anything smaller than a Giant Danio he would eat.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2012)

the caption for that first photo should be 'whadda yu lookin' at??'


----------



## Gilda (Jun 4, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> the caption for that first photo should be 'whadda yu lookin' at??'



:clap::clap:Yes it should !


----------



## Hera (Jun 4, 2012)

He's pretty cool. Reminds me of a bad-ass black moor that we had a few years ago.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 4, 2012)

Those look neat!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't realize these are hybrid fish until I looked it up. They certainly are colorful.


----------



## Justin (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful!!

i used to keep Cichlids. Awesome fish, but definitely solitary animals...extremely aggressive. I miss mine.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 4, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I didn't realize these are hybrid fish until I looked it up. They certainly are colorful.


I think the X is Red Devil x Green Sevrum.


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful fish. I kept Cichlids for many years and loved them. I had a huge Oscar who ate out of my hand and loved to waggle at visitors. I don't think they have to be solitary just very close to the same size. I think I might separate the male and female until she's ready to breed and they're both in breeding condition with lots of live food like daphnia. The male will kill her if she isn't cooperating


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2012)

Gilda said:


> I think the X is Red Devil x Green Sevrum.



Makes sense Gilda. I used to breed golden sevrums (OK, actually they bred themselves) - those critters were the rabbits of the fish world!

My favorites are the South American dwarf cichlids, especially the genus Apistogramma. Then of course the royalty of the cichlid world, discus...beautiful but so demanding!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 8, 2012)

very nice!


----------

